# Are you guys perfectly okay with a story about bug people?



## Fruitythebeetle (Sep 3, 2018)

I worry to much to be frank, but I'm in the middle of working a comic strip series about a cricket, a katydid, and a grasshopper that form a band in a garden.


Know a few folks aren't really into bugs.or are scared to death by them so that discourages me a little.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 3, 2018)

My story is full of alcohol, war, suffering, sex, politics and history. I do not think buggies will bug others


----------



## Hopei (Sep 3, 2018)

White mantises "blade under mask" doesn't bother people as far as I'm awear(do mind the comic is some what intended for mature audiences, but there's the censored version on DA) www.deviantart.com: Blade Under Mask: Volume One - Cover


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 3, 2018)

I think they are cool. Sure a lot of people fear bugs but I think is not the same as when seeing them in art.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 3, 2018)

Imo bugs are awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 3, 2018)

Only if it's the cute non-invasive kind.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 3, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Only if it's the cute non-invasive kind.



All bugs are invasive. Although some are adorable yes theres a reason we ascribed bugging to generally unwanted behavior.

Urban Dictionary: bug

(Or maybe we're the invasive ones heh heh.)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2018)

Bugs are not that common in our fandom, and making a comic about them is sure to get a lot of attention. I like the idea. Anthropomorphizing insects will also make real life insects more appealing to people when they are reminded of your work, so they will be less terrifying to many.

I definitely support you.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

I feel that we should never discriminate from any type of insects or animals because we all have a story as all I can say is it shouldn't matter if it is an insect or not only if the story is worth reading.


----------



## Baalf (Sep 3, 2018)

Personcl udingally, I welcome media that stars non-humans, including bugs.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 3, 2018)

It wouldn't bug me.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 3, 2018)

I think it will see less success than if it were _not_ bugs.

Personally I would be less inclined to check it out under the pretense that bugs are the theme than if it were fluffy animal people.

But that's just me, and I'm just a single person so I don't know.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Sep 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I think it will see less success than if it were _not_ bugs.
> 
> Personally I would be less inclined to check it out under the pretense that bugs are the theme than if it were fluffy animal people.
> 
> But that's just me, and I'm just a single person so I don't know.




that's your opinion, and i respect it. I'm kind the oppsite. i jsut don't really like overy cute things save for sheep. sheep are cute.


----------



## Baalf (Sep 4, 2018)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> that's your opinion, and i respect it. I'm kind the oppsite. i jsut don't really like overy cute things save for sheep. sheep are cute.



Hippos. Walri. Street Sharks. The Yowies. Things I like specifically because they're unattractive. I personally think it would be nice to see some unattractive heroes in Media.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 4, 2018)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> don't really like overy cute things save for sheep. sheep are cute.


<3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 4, 2018)

We don't get many stories, but we secretly control the world so that's not a problem.


----------



## Rant (Sep 5, 2018)

I think it sounds fun, I like different and unique comics


----------



## Miseix (Sep 5, 2018)

Well no story is not worth telling right?


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Sep 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> There aren't any termites in this story are there? Termites give me the creeps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i hate most social insects so, ya aren't gonna see any. maybe as cameos but not really.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Sep 12, 2018)

forums.furaffinity.net: Sketchbook: - me art thread also i got a thread if y'all wanna take a bite on what i make.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 15, 2018)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Sketchbook: - me art thread also i got a thread if y'all wanna take a bite on what i make.


I like the concept art. I didn't notice this thread before or I would've commented earlier. I'll follow the herd here and said go for it. I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Sep 16, 2018)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> I worry to much to be frank, but I'm in the middle of working a comic strip series about a cricket, a katydid, and a grasshopper that form a band in a garden.
> 
> 
> Know a few folks aren't really into bugs.or are scared to death by them so that discourages me a little.



It all depends on the skill of the Writer, in creating a plausible world/society where the insects and their society/environment are entertaining to read about.

I, for one, always wanted to know more about the inner-mechanics of the Arachnids, from the 'Starship Troopers' movie(s) (and the vastly superior book that started it all).


----------



## kidchameleon (Sep 16, 2018)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> I worry to much to be frank, but I'm in the middle of working a comic strip series about a cricket, a katydid, and a grasshopper that form a band in a garden.
> 
> 
> Know a few folks aren't really into bugs.or are scared to death by them so that discourages me a little.


Honestly, this sounds like a great idea. I'm all for anything that veers beyond the usual foxes, wolves, cats and *cough* dogs when it comes to characters. Might put off a few individuals, but imagine a story like that would stand out enough to make up for that.

Hope you stick with it - bugs don't seem to get enough love around here.


----------

